# Ontario Archery Moose



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

I just thought I could help anyone looking for an affordable, honest, hardworking outfitter for a moose hunt. I shot a 50" bull this fall on a fly-in rut hunt in Ontario, Canada. Shot him at 3 yards. Pretty intense. Great outfitter and reasonably priced. I know finding an outfitter you trust with this kind of trip can sometimes make people nervous so I thought I would post this and maybe offer some help. The site is not allowing me to post my pics but if interested in info I would be glad to help. By the way the meat is very good, too. Highly recommend to archers.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice bull, I just started looking into an archery moose hunt in Ontario. I'm finding out all sorts of stuff about tags and how the govt gives them out etc. I have a ways to go since I'm planning a 2015 hunt. This year I'm off to Texas. If you get the chance could you e mail me the info on the outfitter you used and how many tags does he get. Thanks

Sab


----------

